# To All My Dawg Fans: We are Gator Bait



## Thanatos (Oct 23, 2007)

I graduated from UGA and have been a Georgia fan my whole life. I would consider myself an honest, objective man. That being said there is no way around it...Florida > UGA this year. If some how, some way we do pull of this upset I will bow down and kiss UGA's hairy paws. Then, I will ask for forgiveness.  What does the rest of the dawg nation and Florida gators think about this game?


----------



## Ol' Red (Oct 23, 2007)

UGA by a field goal...."Timmy teabags" gets knocked out of the game...New video of his "life partner" consoling him on the sidelines...GO DAWGS!!!!!

Red


----------



## WickedKwik (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm a big dog fan, and from watching them play this year, it doesn't look good.  But hey, that's why the games are played. It has been a crazy year for college football. GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Oct 23, 2007)

WickedKwik said:


> I'm a big dog fan, and from watching them play this year, it doesn't look good.  But hey, that's why the games are played. It has been a crazy year for college football. GO DAWGS!!!!!!



A crazy year, for sure, but I don't think we can keep them from putting 40 on the board.


----------



## cobb (Oct 23, 2007)

no way UGA beats the Gators...I'll say Gators by 10 to 14. If LSU couldn't knock him out then Ga's defensive sure the heck wont-


----------



## Hogtown (Oct 23, 2007)

I am an old Gator, so I am scared to death - just like I am every year. During my formative years Vince Dooley beat us like a rented mule each October for nearly 25 years and it basically has scarred me for life. I don't care if UF was #1 and UGA was #100, I would still be nervous.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 23, 2007)

anything can happen, but I don't think it will.  I wouldn't put money on UGA, but I really wouldn't put money on UF either.  Not this year.

The Gators have def. looked a lot more beatable lately, so who knows.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Oct 23, 2007)

I, too, don't really see how we can win this game, but this is probably the strangest college football season in recent memory.  In a football game, most anything can happen with a good bounce here and there.  Maybe if we get a good bounce or two and start believing that we can win, we will!!!!!!!!


Honest prediction:
UF        31
UGA     17

But keep hope alive!!!!!!


Go Dawgs and come on March,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 23, 2007)

*Thanatos*

Oh my Lord, a honest Ga. fan, the world must be coming to a end soon!!!  I still would not bet a plugged nickel on either team.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's Tebow's biggest fan


----------



## bigox911 (Oct 23, 2007)

The way this football season is who knows...I know tbo got a little banged up at the end of the Kentucky game, and if he goes out I think it would be a serious swing of the MO to UGA's side.  That being said, Fla is definitely the better team...talk about speed to burn.  You never know though..I thought we had lost at half time of the Peach Bowl last year.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Oct 23, 2007)

*I hear you...*

I see NO reasonable way UGA beats FL.  I am a die hard Dawg, but a realist.  It would be a major upset if UGA wins.  Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 23, 2007)

An extra week off and Tebow and the boys a little beat up...I'm thinking the team that showed up for Alabama is gonna show up for Florida and we gonna get the win this year.

Am I betting on it...nope.  But, I haven't bet on one since I won a BIG pot of money off the Gators back in 1981.  That was too sweet to ever top, so why try '-)


----------



## Buckbuster (Oct 23, 2007)

Ga. has had a mental block for years when they play Florida.


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 23, 2007)

Who knows what will happen......GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> I graduated from UGA and have been a Georgia fan my whole life. I would consider myself an honest, objective man. That being said there is no way around it...Florida > UGA this year. If some how, some way we do pull of this upset I will bow down and kiss UGA's hairy paws. Then, I will ask for forgiveness.  What does the rest of the dawg nation and Florida gators think about this game?



Oh ye of little faith


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 23, 2007)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Oh ye of little faith



Hes been that way all year !!!


----------



## chadair (Oct 23, 2007)

Ol' Red said:


> Timmy teabags" gets knocked out of the game...
> Red



 I've seen all the UGA home games, and I have yet to see anybody on the dawgs defense hit hard enough to take anyone out, unless it's Lorne {sp?]

 but I'm with hogtown, growing up in the 70's and80's, I'm always concerned about Ugay


----------



## dale (Oct 23, 2007)

It's a game we should lose, so I think we win by 3
GO DAWG


----------



## creekbender (Oct 23, 2007)

i think stafford actually plays like a real qb , and i think that tebows words that were in the athens paper this morning saying that if the dawgs tried to hit him in his hurt bruised shoulder he would just break it up the middle and run , thats sorta like when pat dye said georgia wasn't man enough to beat alabama see what happend then , tebow better watch it , it will just fire the dawgs defense up more for saturday , DAWGS WIN SATURDAY ! 
GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DAWG FANS GOTTA HAVE FAITH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chadair (Oct 23, 2007)

creekbender said:


> and i think that tebows words that were in the athens paper this morning saying that if the dawgs tried to hit him in his hurt bruised shoulder he would just break it up the middle and run , !!!!!!!!





I think you are reading too much into what he said, you have to hear the way he said it. But basically what he said was if UGA tried to hit him in his shoulder, then that would be better then them trying to hit him straight on, and maybe it would be easier to BREAK the tackle if that was too happen.


----------



## gradygirl (Oct 23, 2007)

*Who's got it going on????*

Sorry guys, big Gator fan, but like the rest of you this year has suprised me tooo......

But you know who I'm voting for!!!


----------



## creekbender (Oct 23, 2007)

Tebow said he's not concerned about Georgia players taking aim at his tender non-throwing shoulder.
MY BAD U ARE RIGHT I JUST FORGOT THE LAST PART ABOUT HIS NOT TOO WORRIED ABOUT IT , I THINK WE ALL KNOW WHAT HE'S TRYING TO SAY .
"If they come after my shoulder then I guess they will not be hitting me straight up and I will have a very good chance of breaking that tackle," Tebow said. "I'm not too worried about it."


----------



## creekbender (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh Yea .....
Go Dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chadair (Oct 23, 2007)

creekbender said:


> Tebow said he's not concerned about Georgia players taking aim at his tender non-throwing shoulder.
> MY BAD U ARE RIGHT I JUST FORGOT THE LAST PART ABOUT HIS NOT TOO WORRIED ABOUT IT , I THINK WE ALL KNOW WHAT HE'S TRYING TO SAY .
> "If they come after my shoulder then I guess they will not be hitting me straight up and I will have a very good chance of breaking that tackle," Tebow said. "I'm not too worried about it."



 Tebow is a lot of things, but a trash talker that you are trying to make him out to be he is not.


----------



## electricanhunter (Oct 23, 2007)

*dawgs*

florida all the way.  The dawgs couldn't even beat my sorry Tennessee team with no defense. they could barely even score.   Stafford is not that good.  Moreno puts up some good yards.   

go vols


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 23, 2007)

There have been plenty of times that we've gone into this game as a favorite and lost so I see no reason to think that UF can't do the same. For hose of you that don't give us a chance, don't bother watching the game.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 23, 2007)

You can never feel comfortable about this game. I just hope that G on their helmets keeps standing for Gatorbait.


----------



## creekbender (Oct 23, 2007)

chadair said:


> Tebow is a lot of things, but a trash talker that you are trying to make him out to be he is not.


ok , if u say so , GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chadair (Oct 23, 2007)

creekbender said:


> ok , if u say so , GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Where did the true quote go that you just put up


----------



## electricanhunter (Oct 23, 2007)

*dawgs*

greenedawg,  don't bother watching it man don't get your feelings hurt.   it will be a good football game but I think florida has a better advantage.


----------



## creekbender (Oct 23, 2007)

into outer space


----------



## gradygirl (Oct 23, 2007)

bullgator said:


> You can never feel comfortable about this game. I just hope that G on their helmets keeps standing for Gatorbait.


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Im as die hard dawg fan as there is...With that said...


No way we beat Florida....

Gators 38
Dawgs 13


----------



## csgreen1 (Oct 23, 2007)

Stafford is a coach killer.Go dawgs.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 23, 2007)

electricanhunter said:


> greenedawg,  don't bother watching it man don't get your feelings hurt.   it will be a good football game but I think florida has a better advantage.



Nobody's feelings are hurt and I too think that UF has the advantage. That is obvious. But all the moaning and groaning about Richt, and calling Stafford a coach killer, and this and that makes UGA fans look like crybabies and frankly reinforces the comments by those outside of our fan base that bash us for being a bunch of spoiled bandwagon fans. I've seen people this year say that if Donnan were still coach we'd have won a NC by now and calling for the head of Richt and practically every coach and starter on our team. Now we have no chance to beat Florida? Man I hope that the players and coaches that us Dawgs have spent so much time bashing don't have the same attitude. Saying that we don't have the advantage and calling someone a coach killer or asking for a new coaching staff are hardly the same thing.


----------



## larpyn (Oct 23, 2007)

Hogtown said:


> I am an old Gator, so I am scared to death - just like I am every year. During my formative years Vince Dooley beat us like a rented mule each October for nearly 25 years and it basically has scarred me for life. I don't care if UF was #1 and UGA was #100, I would still be nervous.



I'm with you on that one. My thoughts exactly.
Go Gators.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 23, 2007)

AS I already post, I think that Georgia can and WILL WIN!!!


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Gator Bait*

Since neither team has a home field advantage because the game is played on a "nutral field" in Jacksonville, Fl.........I think the Gators only win by 3 touchdowns!!

GO GATORS!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 23, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Im as die hard dawg fan as there is...With that said...
> 
> 
> No way we beat Florida....
> ...



'Fraid so. I hope its' not ugly.


----------



## larpyn (Oct 23, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> AS I already post, I think that Georgia can and WILL WIN!!!



Yeah, but you would say that if they were playing the Indianapolis Colts too.


----------



## phoneman (Oct 23, 2007)

*UGA vs. Fla*

Dawg fan through and through, but the Gators are a stronger team. I will hope for the best, but expect the worst. 

Florida 30+
Georgia 14ish.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 23, 2007)

Guess I'll bee a Gator for a day! Don't know what will happen - oh - yeah - I think I do. Go you HAIRY LIZARDS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buck_hole8 (Oct 23, 2007)

*?????????????????????????????/*

I think the whole game depends on a single factor. Which one of GEORGIA teams shows up for the game. Georgia wins by a small margin or loses BIG


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 24, 2007)

*Yeah, but you would say that if they were playing the Indianapolis Colts too*

No Just Florida,
Georgia had a week off to prepare for Florida, Mark Richt has pounded the gameplan in to them, and has the ready to play. So again I say Georgia wins. To Quote the Legendary Voice Of The Dawgs "There is going to be some property damage tonight." UGA has to tackle instead of just Hit Florida, be smart with the ball, and just show up!!! Please don't send the marching band to Jacksonville, like we sent them to Knoxville!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 24, 2007)

*game is played on a "nutral field" in Jacksonville, Fl*

News Flash its still in FLORIDA!!!
Don't give me that crap of its in the middle, its still played in the North East part of Florida, and where are the Gator fans? NE Florida!!! It would be like, I said like here, UGA playing Auburn in the Georgia Dome!!! Close to the same miles, but UGA would have the edge, because its played in GEORGIA!!!
Now lets hear some Gator comments. 
Still Georgia Wins!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 24, 2007)

We've won more times in Jacksonville than I can count.  No excuses.  The boys gonna pull up them britches and get'r done Saturday.  Go DAWGS!


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 24, 2007)

To my Georgia fans predicting that we will win this game...tell me why we are going to win. Don't give me the gut feeling cliché. I want a bullet point break down on how we will win the game.


----------



## JKG (Oct 24, 2007)

As a Gator fan, I think Fl should win but you never know the way this season has played out, stranger things have happen if Ga wins. 
For Fl to win they need to play better defense and tackle better, get Ga offense off the field and avoid the big plays, like we saw in Ky. and for God sakes make a stop on 4th down. The Fl offense needs utilize all their weapons and let the rb get some carries. Special teams needs to continue to play well and penalties has gotten better the last two games, so hopefully that continues. If all that happens I think Fl wins by 14.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 24, 2007)

this is going to be a huge game for sure.  uf has looked solid all year, however, if everything comes together for the dawgs and we can get stafford some protection, we can win this game.  on the other hand, if we don't and our d play is like it has been in half of our games, then we are toast.


----------



## bukhuntr (Oct 24, 2007)

Dawgs Win.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> To my Georgia fans predicting that we will win this game...tell me why we are going to win. Don't give me the gut feeling cliché. I want a bullet point break down on how we will win the game.



I'm not going to say that we will win the game but I'm not going to say that we can't either. I'm not one for making predictions against any team. Did you think we'd beat the #4 team in the country on their field last year after losing to Vany, UK, and UF? We have a talented team with good coaches. UF is not an invincible team. They were beat by a suspect Auburn team and UK took them to the brink. UF secondary has been suspect all season because of youth so I think we'll be able to pass. They are tougher against the run but if we can get Moreno to have a decent game, don't drop the easy passes, and Coutou is on, we stand a chance. Not to mention, we have the bye week this year and the Gators are limping into this one like we have in years past. I'm not going to talk smack about the Gators but I'm not going to practically concede the game to our biggest rival either.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 24, 2007)

I already posted this but here I go again, this is why Georgia will WIN!!!
Georgia had a week off to prepare for Florida, Mark Richt has pounded the gameplan in to them, and has the ready to play. So again I say Georgia wins. To Quote the Legendary Voice Of The Dawgs "There is going to be some property damage tonight." UGA has to tackle instead of just Hit Florida, be smart with the ball, and just show up!!! Please don't send the marching band to Jacksonville, like we sent them to Knoxville!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 24, 2007)

*We've won more times in Jacksonville than I can count. No excuses.*

No excuses, Some Gator fan said it was neutral ground, I pointed out that its really not. To answer why We will win, why not, crazier things have happen this year. But in college football as a player, coach or fan you have to sometimes just go on a gut feeling!!! Its the Georgia/Florida Game, UGA will be geared up for it and DAWGS WIN!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 24, 2007)

this is a fun thread to read...


----------



## chadair (Oct 24, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> I already posted this but here I go again, this is why Georgia will WIN!!!
> Georgia had a week off to prepare for Florida, Mark Richt has pounded the gameplan in to them, and has the ready to play. So again I say Georgia wins. To Quote the Legendary Voice Of The Dawgs "There is going to be some property damage tonight." UGA has to tackle instead of just Hit Florida, be smart with the ball, and just show up!!! Please don't send the marching band to Jacksonville, like we sent them to Knoxville!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!



 I thought you said Will was going to win!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 24, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> this is a fun thread to read...



It will be more fun to read if we beat the gators.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 24, 2007)

*Yeah.......I am trolling.*



Thanatos said:


> To my Georgia fans predicting that we will win this game...tell me why we are going to win. Don't give me the gut feeling cliché. I want a bullet point break down on how we will win the game.



The Gaines Ville School for Wayward Girls, with out any dobt has the better team. TBO may as well have a big "S" on his jersey.  They are bigger, stronger, faster than my beloved, esteemed, Dawgs.  Dooley , did whip em like a "rented mule" for many years, and they haven't forgotten those years.  There is no singled out reason the Dawgs, could or should win this game. Period.  I don't see how on Gods green earth we can.  And that is the very reason the Silver Britches  can win.  I can guarantee you that Richt, has had these boys watch the Sportsouth Special, that was broadcast earlier this year on Appalachian State.  He has replayed all of the Stanford-v-USC scores for them, and all of the other upsets this season. They know they are behind the "8 ball" and are not "Dawgs" but "underdawgs".  I can't tell you what they have to do..........cause I don't know.  I can tell you they just have to know , that they CAN beat ..........I can't say the name...that Reptile School.....if they know that any thing is possible in this wonderful thing we call SEC Football.




GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> To my Georgia fans predicting that we will win this game...tell me why we are going to win. Don't give me the gut feeling cliché. I want a bullet point break down on how we will win the game.



No sir...your requested type of analysis of this game is on the wrong footing.  This is a gut game.  However, historically, with this game, you can throw all that fancy analysis to the wind.  This game boils down to who has their head screwed on straight and who wants it the worst.  This is the first time in my memory that we've had a by week to get healthy and get ready.  I think our boys are going to come out like Tennessee did against us, with a new game plan and a new determination.

I ain't talking smack, but I sure ain't gonna raise no white flag either!

Bullet those points


----------



## RBoleman (Oct 24, 2007)

I gaurantee Dawgs win


----------



## gordoshawt (Oct 24, 2007)

Has the chance to be a good game. The SEC has been weird this year. UGA is not a very good team though, they are real young.


----------



## RBoleman (Oct 24, 2007)

chadair said:


> Tebow is a lot of things, but a trash talker that you are trying to make him out to be he is not.



i guess after LSU got through calling him up he don't talk trash no more


----------



## LTRRTL (Oct 24, 2007)

earlyrain said:


> News Flash its still in FLORIDA!!!
> Don't give me that crap of its in the middle, its still played in the North East part of Florida, and where are the Gator fans? NE Florida!!! It would be like, I said like here, UGA playing Auburn in the Georgia Dome!!! Close to the same miles, but UGA would have the edge, because its played in GEORGIA!!!
> Now lets hear some Gator comments.
> Still Georgia Wins!!!



 Write your politicians and get Sonny to build a stadium in Fargo, Homerville or Folkston If that will help that much.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 24, 2007)

It would be nice to see a "Home/Home/Neutral" type series between the two.  Jacksonville one year, than Atlanta the next.  I don't know if it would make any difference, but it would be a little more like a Georgia neutral site, and a Fl. neutral site.

Dang, if I remember correct, the last time UF came to Athens in, what.....late 90's....they whipped us pretty good.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 24, 2007)

MudDucker said:


> No sir...your requested type of analysis of this game is on the wrong footing.  This is a gut game.  However, historically, with this game, you can throw all that fancy analysis to the wind.  This game boils down to who has their head screwed on straight and who wants it the worst.  This is the first time in my memory that we've had a by week to get healthy and get ready.  I think our boys are going to come out like Tennessee did against us, with a new game plan and a new determination.
> 
> I ain't talking smack, but I sure ain't gonna raise no white flag either!
> 
> Bullet those points



I sure hope you are right! Just to make some issues clear...there is not any white flag waving here. I believe that Georgia could win this game. If Georgia and Florida lined up ten times with their prospective teams then Georgia would win 2 or 3 times. So i guess i am giving UGA a 30% chance of winning! Which...is not much! I pray that come Saturday night my Georgia fans are ragging me to death on this post


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Oct 24, 2007)

Go Dawgs Vick Em!!!!!!!


----------



## chadair (Oct 24, 2007)

RBoleman said:


> i guess after LSU got through calling him up he don't talk trash no more




 you got me forgot about that one


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 24, 2007)

*43 UGA and 22 UF, UF is a better team, but I still hate em.*

Maybe but UGA still has the Overall!!!
We wanted to make it an real close rivalry.
Also on paper they may be the best, and against other teams, Florida may, but This is Head to Head, So I pick UGA to win!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 24, 2007)

GATORS WIN BIG !!!
Why ?
our coach is better/smarter.....
Tebow is better looking than Stafford....
our cheerleaders are better looking....
our band is better...
orange and blue look better than red and black...
and finally.....I'll be holding my lucky deer foot during the whole game...

PS- I won't be able to live it down with my cuz when i go up there if the fatdogs win !!1


----------



## nickel back (Oct 24, 2007)

I will be at the hunting camp........


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 24, 2007)

bullgator said:


> GATORS WIN BIG !!!
> Why ?
> our coach is better/smarter.....
> Tebow is better looking than Stafford....
> ...



Quote #1.... NOT
#2 ... Something only a Gay-ter would notice
#3.....That is debatable
#4..... Who cares
#5....NOT
PS....I hope your cuz is happy Saturday!!!


----------



## dirtroad (Oct 24, 2007)

*I hope you kiss his Hairy ....*



Thanatos said:


> I graduated from UGA and have been a Georgia fan my whole life. I would consider myself an honest, objective man. That being said there is no way around it...Florida > UGA this year. If some how, some way we do pull of this upset I will bow down and kiss UGA's hairy paws. Then, I will ask for forgiveness.  What does the rest of the dawg nation and Florida gators think about this game?


And BEG for forgiveness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GO DAWGS.


----------



## breathe in (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 25, 2007)

*The swamp*


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2007)

Greg Tench said:


> View attachment 92188


That looks like good place to go


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 25, 2007)

*our cheerleaders are better looking....*

Greg you have a great point!!!
He is crazy to say Florida girls are better looking, he needs glasses or something!!!
Here just for the Gator fan 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=145030

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 25, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> Greg you have a great point!!!
> He is crazy to say Florida girls are better looking, he needs glasses or something!!!
> Here just for the Gator fan
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=145030
> ...



Are you kidding me !!! Georgia cheerleaders are... well... uh... DAWGS


----------



## creekbender (Oct 25, 2007)

RBoleman said:


> i guess after LSU got through calling him up he don't talk trash no more



NOT TEBOW ! HE DONT TALK SMACK


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 25, 2007)

re. Georgia's Cheerleaders: Let's just say there's way more talent in the stands than on the field.


----------



## Sandman619 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## DSGB (Oct 25, 2007)

Anything can happen! That's why they play the game. I wouldn't put money on any SEC game, especially not this year!
I'm hoping the Dawgs come out with a chip on their shoulder and play some FOOTBALL! They are short on backs, but that means stafford has to man up and start making plays. That goes for the receivers too!
They can't play defense like in the Tenn. game and expect to win.


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 25, 2007)

Sandman, That dude has on a BLUE cap !!!


----------



## RBoleman (Oct 25, 2007)

Greg ......your on a roll
keep it up


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 25, 2007)

*I think youre right !!!*




MCBUCK said:


> That looks like good place to go


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 25, 2007)

Ya'll know why the put artificial turf down at the swamp don't ya....yep, to stop their cheerleaders from grazing during the games    

When the Florida cheerleaders hit the field, you hear the Florida fans hollering....How bout them dogs!


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Thanatos (Oct 26, 2007)

Well it is Friday morning before the game. We have 24+ hours to go before the game. I think that all of these dawgs on here with their optimistic attitudes have rubbed off on me. I can see light at the end of the tunnel if you will...So do you guys think we are going to win it with Moreno on the ground or Stafford through the air? If Willie comes out tomorrow afternoon on a 3 and 12 and rushes only 4 people I will do a swan dive off my couch into the carpet below.


----------



## larpyn (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Well it is Friday morning before the game. We have 24+ hours to go before the game. I think that all of these dawgs on here with their optimistic attitudes have rubbed off on me. I can see light at the end of the tunnel if you will...So do you guys think we are going to win it with Moreno on the ground or Stafford through the air? If Willie comes out tomorrow afternoon on a 3 and 12 and rushes only 4 people I will do a swan dive off my couch into the carpet below.



"The Great Swammi says"....."I predict a neck brace purchase in your near future"


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Well it is Friday morning before the game. We have 24+ hours to go before the game. I think that all of these dawgs on here with their optimistic attitudes have rubbed off on me. I can see light at the end of the tunnel if you will...So do you guys think we are going to win it with Moreno on the ground or Stafford through the air? If Willie comes out tomorrow afternoon on a 3 and 12 and rushes only 4 people I will do a swan dive off my couch into the carpet below.



There has been times I thought Willi , and Boo Boo, both needed to go to a proctologist to have their heads removed.  Let's just hope they went to proctologist  to day to get their heads removed  BEFORe the game.


----------



## dirtroad (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> Well it is Friday morning before the game. We have 24+ hours to go before the game. I think that all of these dawgs on here with their optimistic attitudes have rubbed off on me. I can see light at the end of the tunnel if you will...So do you guys think we are going to win it with Moreno on the ground or Stafford through the air? If Willie comes out tomorrow afternoon on a 3 and 12 and rushes only 4 people I will do a swan dive off my couch into the carpet below.


Don't get hurt jumping off the couch,UGA will take care of that when you try kissing his HAIRY .... and BEG for foregivness.
GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 26, 2007)

No better yet, our 3rd and 12 and we run a draw. We have to have better play calling as well as the Players actually playing.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## creekbender (Oct 26, 2007)

I Said It's Great To Be A Georgia Bulldawg !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Goooooooooooooooooooo Dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 26, 2007)

Whats that coming down the Track,
Its a big machine thats Red and Black,
Theres nothing finer in the Land,
Than a Loud, Proud Georgia Fan!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 26, 2007)

earlyrain said:


> Whats that coming down the Track,
> Its a big machine thats Red and Black,
> Theres nothing finer in the Land,
> Than a Loud, Proud Georgia Fan!!!
> Go Dawgs!!!



Thats what I'm talking about! Go Dawgs!


----------



## creekbender (Oct 26, 2007)

earlyrain said:


> Whats that coming down the Track,
> Its a big machine thats Red and Black,
> Theres nothing finer in the Land,
> Than a Loud, Proud Georgia Fan!!!
> Go Dawgs!!!



need to be a drunk obnoxious GEORGIA fan .
GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 AND IF YOU HEARD WHAT I JUST SAID GET ON YOUR KNEES AND CLAP YOUR HANDS !!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah I know, but since I don't drink, Proud works. Was waiting on the Clap your hands!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## whitworth (Oct 26, 2007)

*You can never be sure*

what an 18 or 19 year old football player will do.


----------



## creekbender (Oct 26, 2007)

Sic Em Dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 27, 2007)

Man...i sure hope they wash UGA's paws before i get down there and kiss those suckers.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 27, 2007)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckbuster (Oct 27, 2007)

Ga. beat Florida.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 27, 2007)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Oct 27, 2007)

Ouch!!!!!


Mbd


----------



## creekbender (Oct 27, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Im as die hard dawg fan as there is...With that said...
> 
> 
> No way we beat Florida....
> ...



NEVER LOSE FAITH IN UGA ,GOTTA HAVE FAITH , GOTTA HAVE FAITH , DON'T COUNT OUT THE DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## creekbender (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey Thanatos .................. Never Lose Faith , Never Count Out The Dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go Dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## creekbender (Oct 27, 2007)

phoneman said:


> Dawg fan through and through, but the Gators are a stronger team. I will hope for the best, but expect the worst.
> 
> Florida 30+
> Georgia 14ish.



NEVER LOSE FAITH IN UGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtroad (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> I graduated from UGA and have been a Georgia fan my whole life. I would consider myself an honest, objective man. That being said there is no way around it...Florida > UGA this year. If some how, some way we do pull of this upset I will bow down and kiss UGA's hairy paws. Then, I will ask for forgiveness.  What does the rest of the dawg nation and Florida gators think about this game?


Hope you get a hair in your MOUTH,kissing HAIRY .....
GO DAWGS


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 27, 2007)

I want to beg and plead the dawg nation to forgive me for my transgressions against them! Gooo Dawgs! Sic EM!


----------



## sentrysam (Oct 27, 2007)

*post game reply*

Georgia 42   ------Florida   30       that says it all.......ss


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 27, 2007)

42-30   It wasn't that close..............


----------



## creekbender (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> I want to beg and plead the dawg nation to forgive me for my transgressions against them! Gooo Dawgs! Sic EM!



NEVER LOSE FAITH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtroad (Oct 27, 2007)

What about them HAIRY  ....


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 27, 2007)

What do you have to say for yourself now, Brandon?

HOW BOUT THEM DAWGS!!!


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 27, 2007)

KNOWSHON KNOWS!!!!!!! HOW TO GET INTO THE ENDZONE!!!!!!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 27, 2007)

Greg Tench said:


> What do you have to say for yourself now, Brandon?
> 
> HOW BOUT THEM DAWGS!!!



Man....You don't know how glad I was that I was wrong...


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Oct 27, 2007)

Woof Woof Woof go dawgs go and they did 

42 Dawgs Gaytors 30 now if that ain't purtty.....


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 27, 2007)

Glad to see the timid fans in here celebrating '-)


----------



## phoneman (Oct 28, 2007)

*I had little faith...*



creekbender said:


> NEVER LOSE FAITH IN UGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The absolute best game Georgia has played in 3 years....


----------



## Holton (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> I graduated from UGA and have been a Georgia fan my whole life. I would consider myself an honest, objective man. That being said there is no way around it...Florida > UGA this year. If some how, some way we do pull of this upset I will bow down and kiss UGA's hairy paws. Then, I will ask for forgiveness.  What does the rest of the dawg nation and Florida gators think about this game?



Ready?


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> I graduated from UGA and have been a Georgia fan my whole life. I would consider myself an honest, objective man. That being said there is no way around it...Florida > UGA this year. If some how, some way we do pull of this upset I will bow down and kiss UGA's hairy paws. Then, I will ask for forgiveness.  What does the rest of the dawg nation and Florida gators think about this game?



Thanatos, I was wandering if you could post a picture of you kissing UGA's hairy paws?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 28, 2007)

deerbandit said:


> Thanatos, I was wandering if you could post a picture of you kissing UGA's hairy paws?



Or sticking his foot in his mouth.... 

Same with the guy saying Georgia's defense couldn't rattle Tebow...


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 28, 2007)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or sticking his foot in his mouth....
> 
> Same with the guy saying Georgia's defense couldn't rattle Tebow...




Yeah either one of those will do for me.
Just giving you a hard time Thanatos.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 29, 2007)

*HOW BOUT THEM DAWGS!!!*


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 29, 2007)

martinez finally decided to apply pressure.....i hope he keeps doing that.  i have been waiting for him to utilize all the speed that our d has and he finally did so.  great scheme used by cwm.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 29, 2007)

MudDucker said:


> Glad to see the timid fans in here celebrating '-)



I dont think timid is the right word there. 

Guys, I was wrong. I was wrong, wrong, wrong.  But, what did I say in the beginning. A team that has not showed up in years has to come to play Saturday...and look who showed up! Look at Richet calling for a penalty, Moreno getting 30+ carries, Stafford has 200+ yds with 2 TDs, def with 5 Sacks and a team with + 2 turnover ratio in the game. A team came to play that day that had not played in several years!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 29, 2007)

awesome game.  I didnt see any of it as I was in a deer stand, but I listened through Massaquoi's TD catch, and then watched the last 15 minutes or so.

Bulldogs showed up like they haven't since LSU came to Athens a few years ago.

Nice job by the defense blitzing (what a novel idea).  Keep it up Dawgs, top 10 in the AP and BCS.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe now all of the "Georgia Fans" who doubted the team and doomed us to a loss will realize that this is why they play the games.  GO DAWGS.


----------



## Hogtown (Oct 30, 2007)

Hogtown said:


> I am an old Gator, so I am scared to death - just like I am every year. During my formative years Vince Dooley beat us like a rented mule each October for nearly 25 years and it basically has scarred me for life. I don't care if UF was #1 and UGA was #100, I would still be nervous.




Like I said - old Gators are always nervous when we face the Dawgs.


----------



## dirtroad (Jul 23, 2008)

You need a tooth pick?


----------



## Thanatos (Jul 24, 2008)

Do we really need to bring up the past???


----------



## Ol' Red (Jul 24, 2008)

I think we can take a vote and revoke your DAWG FAN card.  You better shape up boy!  Get your head on straight adn tighten up!

Red


----------

